# Occidental Belt



## lehnhoff (Feb 5, 2016)

Quick question for the Occidental users. Is it just the belt that makes them so comfortable? I currently have CLC bags and suspenders. To me the bags on the belt really shouldn't matter all that much it should just be in the belt, correct? I like and have gotten accustomed to the bags I currently have and really like the layout of them, but am not opposed to switching out for a comfort factor. So what I am wondering is would it give me Occidental comfort that I hear so much about just by just getting the belt and putting my current bags on that?

And since I have a thread started I have one other small question, is the Stiletto cats paw worth it? I have tried to pick up info on it and some say its amazing and others say they break the teeth off. I have a Stiletto hammer and am in love with it, will the cats paw be the same way? Currently I am just using a Stanley and like it a decent amount but it is time for a new one and just wondering what route to go.

Any input is much appreciated guys.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

All about how long they last for me, they are top of the line to me. I wear 7 bag framers, with strongholds for everything. They are very comfortable.

I have a curved handle Tibone and a stilleto nail bar, love the Tibone. The catspaw is great for renos, because of the dimpler. I wouldnt buy it for new construction.


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

I like the way the bags contour around my hips and thighs. 

Don't think I'd spend money on a stilettos cats paw. I mean, it's a cats paw, how great can it be


Gary


----------



## Framer87 (Dec 27, 2014)

Occi belts are no different than clc unless you get the adjustable oxy lights. I personally run a 6y old leather clc belt with a padded belt from an electricians pouch called "rack a' tiers". Very solid and durable and beats any other belt imo. Just add it to your clc's and you'll be fine


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

gbruzze1 said:


> I like the way the bags contour around my hips and thighs.
> 
> Don't think I'd spend money on a stilettos cats paw. I mean, it's a cats paw, how great can it be
> 
> ...


That light cats paw along with a light hammer make a difference. Every ounce counts. It's counts even more after the age of 50!

My ocxy belt is about 14 years old (I think) I can remember it took a long time to get broke in. When I get new bags I don't get a new belt. I wear the oxcy lights as well. My point is if you are expecting the ocxy belt to be comfortable outta the gate, I think you will be disappointed. Could take as much as a year or two. It's Awesome after 10! :laughing:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> That light cats paw along with a light hammer make a difference. Every ounce counts. It's counts even more after the age of 50!
> 
> My ocxy belt is about 14 years old (I think) I can remember it took a long time to get broke in. When I get new bags I don't get a new belt. I wear the oxcy lights as well. My point is if you are expecting the ocxy belt to be comfortable outta the gate, I think you will be disappointed. Could take as much as a year or two. It's Awesome after 10! :laughing:


Of course it took a long time to break in...what did you expect when your assistant was carrying it behind you?:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

I have Oxy lights. When I first got them, after reading the entire "Tool Belt Thread", they left me sore after the first day. I applied a couple soakings of Neats Foot Oil, and they softened up substantially. Tolerable after treatment. They quickly broke in and became comfortable. The Occidental padded belt won't require the break in that the leather one will, but the bags also rest on your hips. 

Would I buy them again? Nope! I would buy the Adjust-to-fit Lite version for better comfort. 

One thing with the TiBone's long hammer handle is it will smack you in the back of the knees. Forget the dropped hammer holder in the rear "if" the set you are looking at comes with one, and get the high mount. It will "help" keep the handle from smacking you. 
http://www.occidentalleather.com/product.php?sku=5059&type=

I've been eyeing the titanium Stilleto cats paw for it's huge weight savings, over my current Bostitch cats paw. The Bostitch is heavy, but sturdy. I flog it with my TiBone getting under nails and it is quite mushroomed to the point I should grind off the edges for safety. That leaves me wondering if the titanium version would hold up??


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Peter_C said:


> I have Oxy lights. When I first got them, after reading the entire "Tool Belt Thread", they left me sore after the first day. I applied a couple soakings of Neats Foot Oil, and they softened up substantially. Tolerable after treatment. They quickly broke in and became comfortable. The Occidental padded belt won't require the break in that the leather one will, but the bags also rest on your hips.
> 
> Would I buy them again? Nope! I would buy the Adjust-to-fit Lite version for better comfort.
> 
> ...


Well if you're me and you make a mistake, it's always going to be someone else pulling the nails. So it wouldn't get used much! But it's very sturdy. 

Also I use a Dalluge Wooden handle titanium, with the higher hammer holder. Never hits the legs. As for those "Adjust to Fits" I didn't like the idea that you couldn't move the bags. I am very particular about where the bags are on my hips, so as to not bind up when I bend over.


----------



## lehnhoff (Feb 5, 2016)

Maybe the Occidental Hip Buddies might be a good route with the suspenders by Occidental as well? Current belt is this CLC http://goclc.com/products/Work-Gear-Carpenter-Aprons-Combos-Rigs-Tool-Belts/5608 I just have a set of nylon clip on suspenders currently. Love them, except when hanging drywall on a ceiling or something above my head, they really start to dig into my neck/shoulders. Do the Occidental suspenders have the same problem?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Depends on your climate. It's too hot here to pack all that stuff around your waist. Just something to consider.


----------



## lehnhoff (Feb 5, 2016)

Californiadecks said:


> Depends on your climate. It's too hot here to pack all that stuff around your waist. Just something to consider.


Good point. I might just try out some of the Occ Suspenders without the hip buddies.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I spent a wad on the occi seven bag framer setup. Its hanging in my garage collecting dust. For sale if anyone wants them New condition. Bought them this summer. I'll sell them for 25% off what they would cost new. I have the good suspenders also. To much bag for me. I went back to my standard bag setup.


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

Adjust to fits are comfortable but the system definatly adds weight to your set up, I wouldn't buy them again for that reason.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

I have adjust to fit oxy lites with stronghold suspenders. I wouldn't buy them again. Good quality, solidly built but it's not for me. 

I find the belt chaffs and I didn't think of not being able to add a pouch because of how small my waist is, there's no more room. 

If/when the Canadian dollar rebounds I'll be ordering a Diamondback Raptor. I have the Lynx for finishing and love it.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I have CLC


----------



## Pako (Apr 16, 2014)

I used to use the Clc padded belt with a regular clc leather belt in it, I was plenty satisfied with it and I hated myself for not getting the padded belt sooner.

I have a 6 inch diamondback belt now and I love it, but I used my clc padded belt for a few months with the diamondback pouches and was plenty satisfied


----------



## jetdawg (Apr 9, 2015)

I've never heard so many complaints about occidental before haha. CLC is junk now (kneepads are still good) and I just took a look at the diamondback site and the prices are crazy, can't imagine how they're sustaining with those prices wow.


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

I would still buy occidental but the weight of the setup would be more of a priority next time.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

I really like the catspaw,surprisingly strong and it has this hole for looking thru:thumbup:

i'm really liking the iron dog tool belt too..


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

jetdawg said:


> I just took a look at the diamondback site and the prices are crazy, can't imagine how they're sustaining with those prices wow.


You'd be surprised, they're hand made and their waiting list is months long.


----------



## jetdawg (Apr 9, 2015)

I am actually quite shocked truth be told. Right now occidental takes me 2-4 weeks to get and it's hand made as well with more expensive materials namely leather and it doesn't cost as much which is highly dubious.


----------



## Bradcon (Sep 9, 2015)

I feel the need to defend the occis here. I have the adjust a fits and I love them. They do get a bit heavy when I'm loaded up. I wear stronghold suspenders and the whole setup is the most comfortable rig I've ever had. I have had them for around 3 years and they still look great besides glue and such.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

As for OP as you can see it is entirely personal preference. They work for some and not others. I know that if you get a regular occi leather belt they do have slip on hip pads and belt liners that can help. The reality is though that as expensive as they are you'll need to try one on to be certain whether you'll like it or not.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

seems goofy to need hip and belt pads on a 3-400$ set of bags to be comfortable


----------



## lehnhoff (Feb 5, 2016)

After some time reading all the posts and wearing and thinking about my current setup, In reality it might be as comfortable as it'll get or at least dang close. Anytime you are lugging say about 15 added pounds (or whatever my rig weighs) there will be some slight discomfort at the end of the day. Its not like I will wear any rig 8 hours and not even notice its there. 

I do appreciate all the replies and opinions given thus far. They have all helped me and hopefully someone else too.


----------



## Pako (Apr 16, 2014)

yea keeping the weight down is most important, sure I can load up my diamondbacks like crazy which I do sometimes but i don't keep it that way for the entire day if its possible


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

lehnhoff said:


> After some time reading all the posts and wearing and thinking about my current setup, In reality it might be as comfortable as it'll get or at least dang close. Anytime you are lugging say about 15 added pounds (or whatever my rig weighs) there will be some slight discomfort at the end of the day. Its not like I will wear any rig 8 hours and not even notice its there.
> 
> I do appreciate all the replies and opinions given thus far. They have all helped me and hopefully someone else too.



I couldn't agree more. Once they are broken in they are are comfortable as possible for tool bags 


builddaley.com


----------



## jetdawg (Apr 9, 2015)

Tom Struble said:


> seems goofy to need hip and belt pads on a 3-400$ set of bags to be comfortable


I know, they should have built in hip massagers for that price and you shouldn't even be able to tell you've got 30 additional pounds on you.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> I couldn't agree more. Once they are broken in they are are comfortable as possible for tool bags
> 
> 
> builddaley.com


Exactly. :thumbsup:


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

I have the leather oxi ,that big sheep skin padding for the belt smelled like a saddle. Now i do not want to piss anyone off but 15yrs ago I picked a pair of diamond backs . They really were a better fitting bag . I felt more balanced with them on and carried more wait with seemly less work . Now that was 15yrs[maybe it has been longer?] ago ,and though oxi lights had just come onto the market I went with the diamond backs , it for the pouches . They aloud me to carry more tools ,more pockets . After I got the diamond backs i never considered using suspenders again .In those days the diamond backs cost 20-40$ more .they were made in san fransico . anyhow just saying .


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

I'd pick up another set of Diamondbacks but with the set up I want with the way the exchange rate is I'd be looking at just under $500 before shipping.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Due in part to this thread, the other day I decided to put another coat of Fiebing oil on my Oxylights, and belt. They were fairly soft after the first soakings, but now they are "Kid Glove Soft". There is a reason we oiled our baseball gloves. The downfall is they can bleed color.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Peter_C said:


> Due in part to this thread, the other day I decided to put another coat of Fiebing oil on my Oxylights, and belt. They were fairly soft after the first soakings, but now they are "Kid Glove Soft". There is a reason we oiled our baseball gloves. The downfall is they can bleed color.


What about dirt sticking to them?


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Californiadecks said:


> What about dirt sticking to them?


Wouldn't that be sawdust? Which of course is what the pockets are filled with.

I don't really care if a little sticks, as it will rub off over time soaking up the oils on the outside. What gets absorbed inside softens the leather even more. I am at my target weight, and have bony hips so I appreciate them conforming to my hips as I move. Function over form. 

Gonna be years before I ever need to re-oil my bags and belt.


----------



## Spyrus (Mar 20, 2015)

The pro framer with hip buddies is by far the most comfortable setup I've ever had. I carry slightly fewer tools in them than I did with my old ergodyne arsenal belt. I found it awesome right out of the box after using those ergodyne. Sadly the ergodyne was awesome compared to the Cadillac I had prior to. I only got the hip buddies because I planned on hooking the stronghold suspenders up to it, but the belt didn't bother me at all so I didn't see the need to use suspenders.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Anyone here ever buy McRose leather?


----------



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

Ive been rough framing with the Oxy Light Framer Adjust to fit for 2.5+ years and couldn't imagine work without them. Pair them with the stronghold suspenders and you have a really comfortable set up. 

What sets Oxy apart is the quality and great customer service.

I tried on all of the sets in the store and the adjust to fit felt the most comfortable to me. The only down side I see is if the bags go, you would have to buy a whole new set not just the bag. But then again these things have lasted years with little sign of wear.

For a cats paw I prefer a strong thick one I can use to really pry with while rough framing, I've been using the Estwing, it also has a wider gap between the teeth, which I find is easier for digging out nails. I just don't like the new style cats paws, which is what stilletto uses.


----------



## Spyrus (Mar 20, 2015)

As far as the stiletto cats paw, I would never buy another.. maybe if they could redesign the claws. I carry an estwing with narrower claws and it pulls nails way faster and easier with less damage to the wood. I would have to fully bury the stiletto to get it to bite a spike. Then I was prying a party wall truss to slide it an inch and it snapped. A guy I worked with had a stainless stiletto cats paw and it lasted a month before it broke just pulling nails.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Boda said:


> Ive been rough framing with the Oxy Light Framer Adjust to fit for 2.5+ years and couldn't imagine work without them. Pair them with the stronghold suspenders and you have a really comfortable set up.
> 
> What sets Oxy apart is the quality and great customer service.
> 
> ...


..i don't think they are ''set apart'' from any quality tool belt manufactures at all


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> ..i don't think they are ''set apart'' from any quality tool belt manufactures at all


This coming from the guy who bought a set of Dead-ons a while back. :^ )


----------

